# Foley, AL Rats Have a New Home



## JohnnyDont (Jan 11, 2009)

Special thanks to Beverly for adopting Ashley & Sophie. We are happy that they have Josie for a playmate.


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: FREE RATS TO LOVING HOME*

where are locaited? i mite be interested!!!!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FREE RATS TO LOVING HOME*

Please don't "yell" (capitalize everything)...hehe

You need to put your location in the title of your post...its an international membership here 

And don't adopt to the person who just posted. LOL


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: FREE RATS (FOLEY, ALABAMA)*



lilspaz68 said:


> And don't adopt to the person who just posted. LOL


Unless the person wants their rats being fed on 'Vita Hamster' food :


----------



## foxisaslyone (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FREE RATS (FOLEY, ALABAMA)*

crap if i had my car i would come get them. i live in mary ester FL and am looking for a girl or two for my girl i have now. grr darn car problems!!


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: FREE RATS (FOLEY, ALABAMA)*

Oh you are too far


----------



## foxisaslyone (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FREE RATS (FOLEY, ALABAMA)*

My mom will go get them this week!!!!


----------



## foxisaslyone (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FREE RATS (FOLEY, ALABAMA)*

is there a way to get some photo's? I am needing to figure out where to put them if I get them.


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: FREE RATS (FOLEY, ALABAMA)*



foxisaslyone said:


> My mom will go get them this week!!!!



Well good they found a loving home fast


----------



## foxisaslyone (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FREE RATS (FOLEY, ALABAMA)*

i just hope she lets me get them! I am beyond excited. my daughter loves josie i just hope she loves the new ones too. I am sure she will.


----------



## foxisaslyone (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FREE RATS (FOLEY, ALABAMA)*

i emailed and am stalking my email waiting for a reply. I hope i get something soon. i hate having to wait lol. i am just excited.


----------



## foxisaslyone (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FREE RATS (FOLEY, ALABAMA)*

just got word. I am picking them up tomorrow!!! I am so excited. geting pics on my phone hopefully tonight. I can't wait!


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: FREE RATS (FOLEY, ALABAMA)*

CONGRATS!


----------



## foxisaslyone (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FREE RATS (FOLEY, ALABAMA)*

I just got home with the girls. I am in LOVE. They are sweet and seem eager to meet Josie. They are really healthy and well taken care of. Thanks Diana and her husband.


----------

